

Show HN: Control your 3D printers via Raspberry Pi from the web - fudged71

3D printers are still in the punchcard era where people are transferring files with SD cards. We set out to build a realtime dashboard for 3D printers on the web.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.printtopeer.com<p>Feedback is appreciated!
======
auganov
Ummm so it's going to be self hosted software that you're going to release to
the public? How is it Raspberry Pi specific? Will it be paid or free?
Opensource? You need to explain stuff on your site and preferably link to
something that will at least vaguely introduce people to the concept. If it's
there it's hidden somewhere, couldn't figure it out in 5 minutes and I did go
to your main site. Confusing.

